# Song in locrian mode



## Anterix

A miniature song for bass and piano.

It is in locrian mode. It's hard to make locrian sound "natural". I think I made it.

When I have it sang I'll post it here.

I hope you like it and comment.


----------



## Mahlerian

Anterix said:


> It is in locrian mode. It's hard to make locrian sound "natural". I think I made it.


Indeed...

It's a little repetitive, but maybe that's the way you found to stabilize it. A bass clarinet and a bass are two very different creatures, so I have a hard time judging how it'll come off in performance.


----------

